# Practice Posting >  Practice run for pic posting.

## Marc Broussard

Here is my first attempt to post a pic to this forum/site,page,whatever. Bear with me. Marc This is a horizontal morticsing machine built around this old Rockwell 1/4:" router

----------

Jon (Jan 7, 2017)

----------


## Jon

Thanks for posting this. You reminded me that I wanted to open up a Practice subforum, where people can play around with all of the forum's features. I've just done that, and copied your post into this new subforum.

----------

PJs (Jan 9, 2017)

----------


## Marc Broussard

Thanks Jon That looks a quantum leap more professional that my ameture attempt. Will that happen to all my future fumblings? LOL!. I'm joing to enjoy this site. I have Beaucoup stuff I built that I can share. Like the gate in my avatar. I built that in Greenfield NH at the home of then world champion punkin chunker, 'Yankee Siege'. (google it) I'll be an expert poster asap. Thanks for your acceptance and support. Marc

----------

PJs (Jan 9, 2017)

----------


## natie123

How does one delete a photo from a post? When I change the attached photos the old photos remain (as thumbnails).

----------

